# Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon



## Dee (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi guys. My creative partner and I have just released our first furry fairy tale fantasy adventure for kids "Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon". Here's the plot:  In the magical realm of The Hither and Yon the noble kingdoms of The Land Ever After and The Far, Far Away are on the verge of war. A sinister plot is in play. The young Princess Faere of the land of The Shire, betrothed to Prince Charming of the Land Ever After, has been mysteriously kidnapped. And all the evidence of the foul deed points to The Far, Far Away.  With his kingdom on the verge of war with Ever After, Chevalier the mouse (a blacksmith who fancies himself a dashing "mouseketeer") volunteers his services to the High Queen of the Far, Far Away to find the missing Princess and bring her back in time to stop the war. So Chevalier and his young nephew/squire Tom-Tom go off on a quest to save the fair Princess Faere, stop the looming war between two kingdoms--And fulfill his destiny.  REVIEWS:  "This book is gorgeous. Set in the magical land of the Hither and Yon and it's equally magical neighbors, Monique MacNaughton's artwork nicely compliments Darryl Hughes' tale of a young mouse who yearns to be a hero and how he gets his start, despite his tiny stature. As becomes obvious by the end, this is but the beginning of a series. Chevalier is going to have all the opportunity for derring do he ever wanted, and maybe even more then he bargained for. I certainly intend to be along for the rest of his adventures." -- Kay Shapero, Ursa Major Awards   "Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" is now available through Amazon, Barnes&Noble, and bookstores everywhere. You can find the book here:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" by writer/creator Darryl Hughes and artist Monique MacNaughton. It's a fabled fairy tale of enor-mouse proportions. http://www.amazon.com/dp/1304091600  You can read the webcomic that inspired the book here:  "CHEVALIER: The Queen's Mouseketeer' - The webcomic http://www.webcomicsnation.com/moniquem/chev/series.php  And connect to Chevalier on Facebook here:  Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer https://www.facebook.com/AnEnormouseTale  I hope you come and check us out.  Dee


----------

